# volumen en gnome(SOVLED)

## ensarman

holas alguien sabe como se llama el ebuild que tengo que instalar para que me salga el applet de control de volumen en gnome???Last edited by ensarman on Fri Mar 11, 2011 10:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## agdg

gnome-extra/gnome-media

----------

## ensarman

sip ahi tengo el gnome-volume-control pero no tengo el susodicho applet  :Sad: , tampoco quiero habilitar pulseaudio, no le veo sentido

----------

## agdg

Ok, entonces lo que quieres es: gnome-base/gnome-applets

----------

## ensarman

okas gracias xD estoy instalando gentooo en mi laptop  :Razz:  la cosa es que en mi desktop usaba lxde o simplemente icewm poerque ahi nadie entraba a menos yo en cambio esta la estoy preparando un poco mas para exhibicion  :Razz:  aver si me sale algo bonito xD

gracias por el consejo--- emerging....

----------

## ensarman

no loco,  :Sad:  hay un applet que se llama control de volumen, dice que es obsoleto :S y no lo puedo colocar  :Sad: 

----------

## agdg

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> no loco,  hay un applet que se llama control de volumen, dice que es obsoleto :S y no lo puedo colocar 

 

¿?

El ebuild que buscas se llama, como ya te dije, gnome-base/gnome-applets. por tanto tan solo debes hacer emerge -av gnome-applets

```
(chroot) agd-desktop / # emerge --info gnome-applets

...

...

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1 was built with the following:

USE="gnome gstreamer (multilib) policykit -battstat -hal -ipv6 -networkmanager"
```

Lo acabo de probar en las X de mi entorno chroot, donde no tenía nada instalado y efectivamente; fue instalar gnome-media y gnome-applets y tener acceso a esos componentes. Aunque no se porque, la mitad de las cosas no funcionan en las X del entorno chroot :/

----------

## ensarman

claro.. aver te paso unos screenshots:

despues de instalar ese ebuild, aparece estos applets:

http://oi55.tinypic.com/kqhpl.jpg

luego cuando lo intento insetar al panel aparece esto otro:

http://i52.tinypic.com/14v055f.png

----------

## agdg

¿Que versión tienes instalada?

Screenshot 1

Screenshot 2

Screenshot 3

```
gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.32.1.1 was built with the following:

USE="gnome gstreamer (multilib) policykit -battstat -hal -ipv6 -networkmanager"
```

----------

## ensarman

```
 $ eix gnome-ap

[I] dev-python/gnome-applets-python

     Available versions:  2.28.0!t 2.30.2!t 2.32.0!t {examples}

     Installed versions:  2.32.0!t(17:04:13 10/03/11)(-examples)

     Homepage:            http://pygtk.org/

     Description:         Python bindings for writing GNOME applets

[I] gnome-base/gnome-applets

     Available versions:  2.30.0-r1 2.32.1.1 {battstat debug gnome gstreamer hal ipv6 networkmanager policykit}

     Installed versions:  2.32.1.1(17:05:39 10/03/11)(gnome networkmanager -battstat -gstreamer -hal -ipv6 -policykit)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Applets for the GNOME Desktop and Panel

```

----------

## agdg

Debes compilar el soporte para gstreamer a gnome-applets. si no lo haces, ocurre lo que te este pasando. Edita tu package.use y añade esa USE a gnome-applets.

----------

## ensarman

okas ummm problema solucionado, gracias  :Razz:  esque no estoy acostumbrado a colocarr USEs a discercion como lo hago ahora, en mi desktop las uses estan super oprtimizadas para lo que usa

----------

## agdg

Si puedes, edita el topic y añade [SOLUCIONADO], [SOLVED], [RESUELTO]... o lo que prefieras. En las búsquedas del foro, para quien tenga un problema similar, te lo agradecerá.

----------

